

Ask HN: best resources for enterprise data / IT architecture - voytekg

Hi HN,<p>I'm trying to develop a better knowledge base for enterprise IT architecture and data architecture. Quite a lot of larger companies use IT jargon that I'm not as familiar with from school (e.g., MDM, EDW, etc.) and I'd like to improve my ability to discuss these topics.&#60;p&#62;Does anyone have any good resources or books to recommend on this?<p>Thanks!
======
robdoherty2
This one is supposed to be good: Patterns of Enterprise Application
Architecture, by Martin Fowler [http://www.amazon.com/Patterns-Enterprise-
Application-Archit...](http://www.amazon.com/Patterns-Enterprise-Application-
Architecture-Martin/dp/0321127420)

I am trying to do the same thing as you, and I recently ordered this text
based on a recommendation from a mentor.

~~~
voytekg
Thanks for that! Haven't come across this book, so will definitely check it
out.

Did your mentor have any recommendations on the actual infrastructure setup as
well? (e.g., servers, networks, data center locations)

